# Pa State Farm Show.



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Is anyone here going to the pa State Farm show in Harrisburg,Pa?? I will be there showing a market wether!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Cute little guy!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

No one is going??!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck! Cute little guy!


Thanks!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

I already said this in another thread, but I'm going! . I will be showing these four does, (older pictures, I know). Krystal, Sadie, Star, and Cocoa. Good luck on your wether! 




























Who do you think is going to do the best!? .

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks and idk! I like the lamancha!! Haha


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

What day are you going to be at the farmshow? Maybe I could meet you


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll be there Wednesday(I think) through Saturday. We'll probably be the only ones there with a small tent in the stall next to us! Lol. Our farm name is Two Kids & a Farm, I'll have a sign up. 

So ALL of my does I'm taking are in heat, that means, in three weeks from now(the Farm Show), they'll ALL be in heat. :/ That'll be nice with all those Boer bucks there. Lol.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm going to be there! Not for showing purposes, but I'm going to receive my FFA jacket on Monday, then Wednesday, I'll be there as a group with my chapter!

What days are you guys showing, and what times? I wanna check them out if I can!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'm going to be there! Not for showing purposes, but I'm going to receive my FFA jacket on Monday, then Wednesday, I'll be there as a group with my chapter!
> 
> What days are you guys showing, and what times? I wanna check them out if I can!


I get my FFA jacket Monday too!!! I square dance Monday night! I show Saturday the 10th!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That's not this weekend is it?:/ if it was this Saturday I was gunna hopefully go watch because I'm in MD but I go back to Florida the 4th


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

No sorry it's next weekend


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

twokidsandafarm said:


> I'll be there Wednesday(I think) through Saturday. We'll probably be the only ones there with a small tent in the stall next to us! Lol. Our farm name is Two Kids & a Farm, I'll have a sign up.
> 
> So ALL of my does I'm taking are in heat, that means, in three weeks from now(the Farm Show), they'll ALL be in heat. :/ That'll be nice with all those Boer bucks there. Lol.
> 
> ...


I won't see you then  I show market and you have dairy so you go the second weekend


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> I won't see you then  I show market and you have dairy so you go the second weekend


Awwww, that's too bad.  I was really looking forward to meeting someone else on TGS.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

twokidsandafarm said:


> Awwww, that's too bad.  I was really looking forward to meeting someone else on TGS.
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


Do you show in 4-H?? Where at in pa??


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Too bad it is on the other side of PA! Good luck to you all!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> Do you show in 4-H?? Where at in pa??


Yeah, I show at the Tioga County Fair in north Central PA, it's in early August. I also show at multiple dairy goat shows in PA and NY.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Too bad it is on the other side of PA! Good luck to you all!


Thanks! I'll let you know how Ahab's sister does!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

twokidsandafarm said:


> Yeah, I show at the Tioga County Fair in north Central PA, it's in early August. I also show at multiple dairy goat shows in PA and NY.
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


Oh you should come show at the lawrence county fair in new castle pa!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> Oh you should come show at the lawrence county fair in new castle pa!!


I'll have to look into that! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

You should!! That's where I show we always have a blast


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

I just want to wish all those FFA members showing at the Farm Show next week GOOD LUCK!!!!! I am a Maryland FFA alumni and always enjoy watching the young members show there. Remember it's a competition, but you should also have fun. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

tsmith1499 said:


> I just want to wish all those FFA members showing at the Farm Show next week GOOD LUCK!!!!! I am a Maryland FFA alumni and always enjoy watching the young members show there. Remember it's a competition, but you should also have fun. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


Awe thanks you so much!! I am super nervous


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey! Just saw this thread. My family is coming on the 10th! I will look for you. We always come up for the wether show. Look for us. We will be wearing jackets that say Loggy Acres Livestock on the backs! Good luck!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! I will look for you guys there will be a sign on my pen that says Houk Farms I have a red dappled wether


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I saw his pic. I will look u up.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

twokidsandafarm said:


> I'll have to look into that!
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


You seem to be in the maryland/PA area. 
Since I'll be moving up there may, would you mind sending me like where the dairy goat shows are and how to get in?? I've tried looking but ADGA is well....... Not updated that I can see lol.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> You seem to be in the maryland/PA area.
> Since I'll be moving up there may, would you mind sending me like where the dairy goat shows are and how to get in?? I've tried looking but ADGA is well....... Not updated that I can see lol.


Actually, I'm in North Central PA, I just travel up to a few hours away.  I can make up a list of some shows in that area(that I know of). What breeds do you have? Just curious. 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

twokidsandafarm said:


> Actually, I'm in North Central PA, I just travel up to a few hours away.  I can make up a list of some shows in that area(that I know of). What breeds do you have? Just curious.
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


That sounds great!! 
Nigerian dwarf


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

So far these are the two shows I'm seeing. None of the state association websites are updated yet from last year, some good sites are PDGA and MDGA.

Early-June- WPDGA show. In Franklin, PA. I went to this one last year. 2 rings, Sr & Jr. Doe and buck show.
Mid-June- PDGA show. In Centre Hall, PA. I'm planning on going to this one.  I think it's a 2-ring Sr. & Jr. Doe show.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm getting really nervous!!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

When exactly do you show? I'm so excited for you! You'll do fine! This will be my second time showing at the farm show.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I show tomorrow at 5!!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Good luck! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck today. Will look you up later. We r here.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

You did a good job showing. We came over to your pen a few times, but didn't see you. Met your friends Dad and told him to tell you hello.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe I'm so sorry I missed you guys!! I never saw you but I was pretty busy!! That's a lot!! I had a blast!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

How'd you do!?!? I'm glad you had fun! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I got 8th out of a class of 13! So not too bad for my first year there! But next year I will do some things different and I'm going to a ton of jackpot shows with my goats this year!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

You did a good job in that class. Going to jackpots will help your goat know what to do in the ring and not balk so much. It helps you to get better at showing and the better you show, the better you make your goat look. We have 3 very competitive jackpots near here. You can go to http://www.pacla.org/ to see some of the shows in PA. I will warn you though, the goats at jackpots all look like the division champs. We go to get experience for the goats and kids, but go with that in mind. It can be very disheartening to go and expect to win and see such enormous animals. But like I tell my kids, these people are in it for the money and have spent a lot of money on their animal, sometimes thousands. We could spend that and win also, but is it worth it?...It's better to go in and have fun and raise your animal and learn responsibility and a lot of life lessons that will help you in the future.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thanks so much!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Had a great time showing! It's the last day today, we'll be heading home this evening when we're released. So here's how I did:

Showmanship-1st out of 12
Sadie-Youth: Best All Other Purebreds(only two goats in the whole breed). Open: 1st out of 3 and Reserve Jr. Champion AOP.
Cocoa- Youth: 1st out of 2. Open: 3rd out of 10
Krystal- Youth: 4th put of 5. Open: 14th out of 17
Star: Youth: 6th out of 8. Open: 10th out of 14

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Good job!!


----------

